# TouchOSC Map for Cubase Pro 8



## Bunford (Sep 16, 2015)

I will be working on this and sharing it for whoever might find it useful. It will be for TouchOSC for the iPad (though will probably load in an Android tablet too?!). You will probably need to rework the macros for the navigation row within Cubase for your own template though.

Anyway, it is inspired by the Mark Wherry stuff done for Hans and Tom. Still trying to work out the most logical setup and useful presses. In basic terms, from left to right it is:

ROW 1: NAVIGATION - to be used for button presses to show just the named area of my template

ROW 2: TOOLS - this is a selection of random tools that might be quick shortcuts

ROW 3: QUANTIZE - this is a selection of quick select quantize tools

ROW 4: VELOCITY - this is a selection of quick select velocity tweaks


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 16, 2015)

I wish Logic could hide/show that many groups. Nice work!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Sep 17, 2015)

You, sir, are a hero.


----------



## Settimo (Sep 17, 2015)

And such a generous one.


----------



## Bunford (Sep 17, 2015)

Still working out the macros etc for Cubase inbetween doing other things so might not be imminent, but shouldn't be too long.

Like I said, this will be to fit my template so the navigator buttons will correspond with that. WIll include instructions to change the settings/macros to fit your own templates once I have it all worked out, set up and working.

The above is my v1 test layout at present. Anybody got any suggestions for other things that might be useful to have that I can consider for the layout? The aim is to mostly remove the need for the computer keyboard so I can focus on composing with the MIDI keyboard and the simple commands on the TouchOSC screen, with minimal mouse use when needed.


----------



## jsmithsebasto (Sep 17, 2015)

This is awesome!


----------



## Bunford (Sep 19, 2015)

Currently updated the layout. Not too sure how this will look yet and whether the buttons will be too small or what, but being a multi-instrument musician I am fairly used to being precise with my fingering 

Hoping this will work out fine and even been able to include faders for CC1 and CC11 control, should you wish to use. 

NOTE: This is an in progress layout and text/labels to be edited etc.


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 19, 2015)

Again, great job - I need to reorganize mine to make it more organized like this!


----------



## jneebz (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh my gosh THANK YOU! I just got TouchOSC and was having buyer's remorse because I'm too busy to make a template and wasn't finding anything helpful online. 

Do you have an ETA for release?

Thanks again and great work!
-Jamie


----------



## Bunford (Oct 13, 2015)

jneebz said:


> Oh my gosh THANK YOU! I just got TouchOSC and was having buyer's remorse because I'm too busy to make a template and wasn't finding anything helpful online.
> 
> Do you have an ETA for release?
> 
> ...


I've not abandoned this, but have started using Ableton recently so this has taken a bit of a back seat. I will get around to it eventually though, but feel free to create your own template using TouchOSCEditor using the above


----------

